#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-03
<ikus060> Hello, it's only me or the suspend, lock screen, unlock screen, hibernate is buggy in ubuntu-gnome 13.04 ? I had debian before running gnome 3.4 and naver had trouble with hibernate / suspend features. With ubuntu-gnome 13.04 haft the time my laptop refused to unlock (can't type the password, freeze, black screen). Otherwise, it refused to suspend, I get message like : can't lock, an application prevent lock, bla bla bla.
<darkxst> ikus060, that is probably caused by some other application, taking a key grab
<ikus060> darkxst: I do have the problem even if I close all applications...
<darkxst> ikus060, file a bug
<darkxst> using 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell'
<m__> is there an alt. install of Ubuntu gnome?
<camelinahat> Looks like a big update this weekend guys. Some more bumped from 3.6 to 3.8. Congrats
<meet> hi. i have a bug to report. But I am not sure about the package. From the uppper right corner menu from where we shutdown,etc. the option to change the availability is not working. ubuntu-gnome 13.04 64-bit.
<meet> (option to change chat application availability)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-04
<phako> I'm getting a lot of
<phako> systemd-udevd[2413]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event': No such file or directory
<phako> is there a way to get rid of those?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, please if you sync a package from debian or saucy make sure you tweak the version to be lower
<ricotz> and don't add a ubuntu1 suffix if you sync from debian
<ricotz> otherwise it can/will breaks upgrade-paths
<ricotz>  gnome-online-accounts - 3.8.2-1ubuntu1  > 3.8.2-1~raring1
<jbicha> also gnome-online-accounts 3.8 isn't quite integrated with gnome-control-center 3.6 but I don't know if it's just cosmetic (missing icons)
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, it didnt take long to get some kind of usable webkit packages ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: why don't ask seb128 if he'd be interested in it for the saucy desktop ppa?
<ricotz> jbicha, i dont want to annoy
<ricotz> him
<jbicha> I don't think he'd be annoyed (as he likes testing disruptive things in that ppa first) but I think they're still in a meeting right now
<ricotz> jbicha, due the added dh-autoreconf it also needs automake1.13 or at least 1.12
<jbicha> I think 1.13 is default in saucy now
<ricotz> jbicha, not sure, i am getting the feeling i am annoying him
<ricotz> jbicha, yes for saucy it is fine
<ricotz> jbicha, just the symbols file needs to be updated properly
<jbicha> oh you're saying it's harder to update for raring users? hmm
<ricotz> no it is just harder to build it on raring
<ricotz> i added automake1.13 to my ppa where i built it
<jbicha> I got the symbols halfway updated, https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/dev/+build/4638420
<ricotz> i already copied it to the gnome3 ppa (harfbuzz, pango1.0, webkit)
<ricotz> yeah, my builds are using -c0 so the should provider complete diffs
<ricotz> for amd64/i386
<ricotz> but needs to be marked optional or arch specific then in most cases
<meetas> how unstable is the gnome3 staging ppa?
<bjsnider> like to know that myself, would i
<jbicha> you can get an idea of the remaining 3.8 issues from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-gnome-3-8
<elrow> Hello, i have a good news ! I've install ubuntu gnome
<elrow> Also, i've got a problem afer the intalation, i've got a kernel panic. "/init was not found" any idea ?
<elrow> i've try pass init=/sbin/init in the grub console, but it doesn't work. can you help me ?
<tommie-lie1> sounds bad, are you sure you've got the initrd installed? it's usually called /boot/initrd.img-$KERNELVERSION
<elrow> yes it initrd /boot/initrd.omg-3.8.0-19-generic
<elrow> however, it may be a partition problem hen i install ubunru. I'm checking this
<elrow> img* ubuntu* sorry
<Forage> The latest updates for the gnome3 ppa appear to be b0rked
<Forage> as soon as I try to update the pango and/or webkit packages, it will try to remove quite a load of other installed packages
<Forage> from almost all gnome packages to firefox and libreoffice, vlc to transmission, etc
<Forage> anyone else noticing this as well?
<elrow> no i try to launchu ubuntu on my side :)
<jbicha> Forage: does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade work?
<elrow> my problem with the /init not found (kernel panic) could became of a wrong install directory of grub ?
<plokami666> Hello. I have a question. I have a fresh install of ubuntu and on top of that I installed gnome 3.8. I wouldn't mind re-installing so, would it be a good idea to install gnome ubuntu instead? And if so, why?
<gonyere> plokami666 - at this point it probably doesn't make any difference
<Forage> jbicha: yes, it does
<Forage> strange
<gonyere> but in the future if you want gnome on ubuntu, i'd suggesting using ubuntu-gnome
<plokami666> Can you explain why please?
<plokami666> Is it simply to avoid the extra space unity takes up or are there any other reasons?
<Forage> plokami666: isn't that, and the fact that it is easier reason enough? ;-)
<plokami666> Well, yes I suppose
<plokami666> To be honest, I've never used an official derivative. The only derivative I've used (and I'm currently using) is mint and it's a bit different than ubuntu itself. And not just in the different DE.
<plokami666> That's why I'm asking, basically.
<plokami666> I did read the FAQ. I'm just trying to make sure things aren't missing, I guess
<Forage> plokami666: ubuntu gnome was introduced to provide and out of the box full gnome experience. If that's what you are after than it is an easy choice. Differences compared to stock Ubuntu are minimal and listed on the website. If you are OK with those changes it just saves to having to go through the trouble of creating the same thing manually from stock ubuntu
<plokami666> Forage: thank you for the response, that's all I wanted to know
<plokami666> Have a good day ^^
<Forage> np
<Forage> jbicha: I took the dist-upgrade route without any problems. I didn't expect it to be needed any more after the first round of ppa updates. I take it this isn't some form of bug but just something that can't be avoided?
<jbicha> Forage: the dist-upgrade was necessary to reduce the diff with Saucy
<Forage> jbicha: ok, than I'll try that route when I run into the same issue again. Thanks for the help
<darkxst> jbicha, goa 3.8 should work fine with g-c-c 3.6
<darkxst> I am not missing any icons (well not all providers have icons, but that is the same in g-c-c 3.8)
<jbicha> darkxst: should I sync goa 3.8 from Debian to saucy then?
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-05
<jbicha> I think I'm going to update gnome-menus to 3.8 in saucy tomorrow; the changes don't seem to affect Unity
<jbicha> and I was just about to upload alacarte but sadly the new version doesn't work, bug 1186523
<ubot5> bug 1186523 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "Unicode error when trying to tick or delete an unticked item" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186523
<darkxst> jbicha, that is probably caused by non UTF-8 locale
<twilightbeach43> Hi, I've heard about issues relating to dual-booting Ubuntu GNOME with Windows. Could anyone here shed some light on that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I just have one thing to say to you guys. Thank you. It makes me very happy that the end user can now use pure gnome without having to manually install it. I personally now use xfce exclusively, but the end user should always have an easy choice.
<ronj> Hi ricotz jbicha, if you don't already know about, today's upgrade looks scary: http://pastebin.com/Mh5WezQP
<phantomcratcher> hello, I just installed gnome 3.8, and I can't see the notifications config option inside System Settings. Is this a compatibility bug?
<jbicha> neat, compare the file size of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/ with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<egh> anybody else using the gnome3 team ppa? some recent updates seem to have completely broken apt-get dependencies.
<ronj> egh, same for me: <ronj> Hi ricotz jbicha, if you don't already know about, today's upgrade looks scary: http://pastebin.com/Mh5WezQP
<egh> ronj: great to know it's not just me
<egh> possibly related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1186506
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186506 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[GNOME3 PPA] GNOME Shell 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring1 not installable" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ronj> egh, no that one was five days ago and was fixed, today is a different one. don't know if there's a Launchpad bug filed
<egh> ronj: could be. I'm seeing: The following packages have been kept back:
<egh>   gir1.2-pango-1.0 libpangoft2-1.0-0 libpangoft2-1.0-0:i386 libpangoxft-1.0-0 libpangoxft-1.0-0:i386
<egh>  
<egh> If I run: `sudo apt-get install libpangoft2-1.0-0:i386` apt-get wants to destroy my system
<ronj> true, especially in the "The following packages have been kept back:" section, didn't see that
<jjmarin_>  /msg MeMO READ LAST
<egh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1187938
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1187938 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome3 ppa dependencies broken" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> jbicha, is UOA google (3.8) provider still working for you
<jbicha> darkxst: do you use 2-factor auth?
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> but my account lost authorisation, and I can't access the webkit frame to reauth (it just stays blank)
<darkxst> also "remove account" refuses to do anything
<jbicha> are you using raring staging?
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> (gnome-control-center:11465): account-plugin-WARNING **: ap_client_load_plugin: module /usr/lib/libaccount-plugin-1.0/providers/libgoogle.so not found: /usr/lib/libaccount-plugin-1.0/providers/libgoogle.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jbicha> by the way, Unity's date time panel crashes for me with Settings 3.8, I built from https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-datetime/rename-desktop-for-38/
<darkxst> libaccount-plugin-google has no rdepends?
<darkxst> datetime was working before when I added the external panel stuff, I will look into it
<jbicha> but yeah, UOA looks completely broken with Settings 3.8 on Saucy
<darkxst> jbicha, that seems to be because the libaccount plugins are not installed
<darkxst> jbicha, does datetime still work under 3.6?
<jbicha> darkxst: yes
<darkxst> wierd, since seems to be a bug in libtimezonemap1
<jbicha> darkxst: do you know of a bug for the libaccount-plugin brokeness?
<darkxst> jbicha, I havent filed one
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-06
<jbicha> darkxst: landscape-client-ui has a settings panel that needs to be in the whitelist
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, are there any others
<jbicha> ubuntuone-installer and software-properties-gtk
<darkxst> updated
<bjsnider> sounds like there's a lot of time being spent trying to get gnome and unity to play nice
<jbicha> darkxst: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/0.11daily13.06.06-0ubuntu1 :)
<darkxst> jbicha, datetime issue is due to conflicting symbols
<darkxst> need to rename all public functions in libtimezonemap
<jbicha> could you file a bug for that?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes will do
<jbicha> I wonder why I see Backup when I run XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity gnome-control-center but not in GNOME
<darkxst> jbicha, OnlyShowIn setting?
<jbicha> I believe it is OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity:
<darkxst> jbicha, its working here
<darkxst> bug 1187981
<ubot5> bug 1187981 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "symbol conflicts in libtimezonemap1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187981
<kesavan> unable to boot after checking battery status
<kesavan>  the gdm fails to get me into the Xserver
<ricotz> darkxst, hi :), why wasnt the splitted gdm package used for saucy? if this was rejected then saucy package could be copied to staging?
<erle-> somehow the gnome3 ppa uninstalled half of my ubuntu
<erle-> is that a known issue?
<phako> and on top of that installing half a KE
<phako> KDE
<erle-> phako, you joking or did that happen?
<erle-> in fact gnome ppa did a lot of funny stuff with java and qt
<erle-> dunno how
<phako> http://fpaste.org/16907/51052513/
<erle-> i had that and started it ...
<erle-> i came home from a longer journey
<erle-> so i was expecting lots of updates
<erle-> lol
<darkxst> ricotz, it should have been used for saucy
<meet> should I upgrade my gnome 3.6 to 3.8? Ubuntu-gnome 13.04. I have seen the additions and really interested. But what all disadvantages may be there?
<mgedmin> I haven't noticed any
<mgedmin> I'm using the gnome 3 ppa but not the staging ppa
<mgedmin> (the staging ppa is where all the disadvantages live; and no, I don't have a list)
<meet> mgedmin: last time I tried my ubuntu software center broke. It crashed immediately. not a big deal. But so i was wondering what all are discrepancies are there.
<mgedmin> let me try
<mgedmin> yup, crashes on startup
<mgedmin> lovely
<jbicha> meet: the software center issue is bug 1163886 and hasn't been fixed yet
<ubot5> bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with the GNOME3 PPA on 13.04" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<Forage> What is the purpose of the mcp-account-manager-goa package?
<Forage> Should it be installed alongside mcp-account-manager-uoa even when it is not by default on Ubuntu?
<meet> So any other known major issues?
<jbicha_> ricotz: do you have any insight into what's breaking for bug 1187938?
<ubot5> bug 1187938 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome3 ppa dependencies broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187938
<jbicha_> I can't reproduce in my raring chroot...maybe it only affects upgrades?
<min|dvir1us> Hey, is it just me or is the GNOME3 PPA broken?
<ronj> min|dvir1us, yes, see https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187938 and hold your up the upgrade till it's fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1187938 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome3 ppa dependencies broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, i can't reproduce this, luckily i have an older gnome3-ppa-only raring vm where apt resolves the harfbuzz/pango/webkit transition fine
<jbicha> ricotz: uh, so do we recommend people ppa-purge then add the ppa again?
<ricotz> i am curious what the partial upgrade looks like and people should perfom an apt-get upgrade first
<jbicha> ronj: could you try an apt-get upgrade?
<ronj> jbicha ricotz, same problem, log: http://pastebin.com/66TJSjiE
<ronj> note I didn't ppa-purge before, and ran dist-upgrade (not upgrade)
<jbicha> what about just an apt-get upgrade?
<ronj> trying
<ronj> jbicha, looks good indeed, http://pastebin.com/PdKVkDrJ
<ronj> how can that be? isn't dist-upgrade supposed to be smarter than upgrade?
<ricotz> ronj, i see you have a lot of external repos enabled which can be a problem
<ricotz> ronj, it just holds back some things
<ricotz> ronj, do an upgrade and try dist-upgrade after that
<ronj> k
<ronj> ricotz jbicha, the upgrade went well, but trying dist-upgrade after I'm still being asked to remove half my system: http://pastebin.com/C74B5RKv
<ricotz> ronj, what is the output of "apt-cache rdepends libharfbuzz0"
<ronj> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/b9gvekt8
<ricotz> ronj, can't say why this is happening for you
<ronj> ricotz, maybe I could start ask people on the LP bug some common points? maybe we could start listing our PPAs?
<ronj> what else?
<ricotz> ronj, which other repos are you using?
<jbicha> ronj: do you get any different output if you try something like 'apt-get install libpango-1.0-0'
<ronj> Official "Partners", Official "Independent"/Extras, Steam, Dropbox, Chrome, Shutter, WebUpd8/Java, TLP
<ricotz> ronj, please list the urls
<ronj> jbicha, no, apt-get install libpango-1.0-0 ask for the same deletions
<ricotz> ronj, i am suspecting the chrome repo
<ronj> ricotz, Official "Partners": http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu:raring:partner, Official "Independent"/Extras: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu:raring:main, Steam: http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/:precise:steam, Dropbox: http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu:precise:main, Chrome: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/:stable:main, WebUpd8/Java: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu:raring:main, TLP: http://ppa.launchpad.net/linrunner/tlp/ubuntu:r
<ronj> aring:main
<ronj> ppa-purging the chrome repo
<bjsnider> hm, chrome only offers the browser here as far as packages go
<ricotz> ronj, this is just an idea though
<bjsnider> does have a long list of dependencies
<ronj> well maybe, anyway, I'm not even able to ppa-purge it, even when using the -d -p -s options ( sudo ppa-purge -p main -d stable -s dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb ), it tells me "Warning:  Required ppa-name argument was not specified"
<jbicha> ronj: just uninstall your chrome package(s)
<ricotz> ronj, this is not a ppa, you added it manually
<ricotz> but i guess this chrome repo isnt the problem
<ronj> jbicha, this I did (I even purged), same result. ricotz, more or less, that's something the Chrome .deb does automatically when installing
<ricotz> ronj, are you familiar with aptitude?
<ronj> ricotz, no I'm more used to synaptic, but I can test stuff in aptitude if you guide me
<ricotz> ronj, using synaptic result in similar problems?
<ronj> ricotz, yeah if I "reload" then "mark all upgrades", it takes the exact same decision as apt-get: tons of packages "To be removed", six libpango/libpangocairo/libjavascriptcoregtk to be upgraded
<ricotz> ronj, do you have pinned packages or repos with higher priority?
<ronj> ricotz, I don't know what these two things are, can you tell me where to look?
<ricotz> ronj, are there files in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ ?
<min|dvir1us> ronj: thanks.
<ronj> /etc/apt/preferences.d/ is empty
<min|dvir1us> Why was a broken dependency tree released in the first place? Are there not safeguards against that?
<ricotz> ronj, ok
<ronj> min|dvir|us-work, there are, but tests from the team cannot cover all ppa/system combinations everywhere
<min|dvir|us-work> I see.
<min|dvir|us-work> Is there any ETA?
<ricotz> min|dvir|us-work, nothing broken is broken, there was a transition
<ricotz> min|dvir|us-work, do you use other repos besides the gnome3 ppa?
<min|dvir|us-work> Some, but none that should conflict.
<min|dvir|us-work> Perhaps xorg-edgers?
<ronj> probably no, I don't have that one
<ronj> can you list all of them with their url?
<ronj> ricotz, maybe that's already something clear for you, but I repeat it just in case: I've been in the boat five days ago, but it was solved, and it just reappeared yesterday. did something change on the GNOME3 PPA yesterday?
<jbicha> yes we pushed an updated webkit and pango libraries 2 days ago
<min|dvir|us-work> ronj: https://gist.github.com/dan-transparensee/e30e87136c7523a0c462
<ricotz> ronj, what jbicha said ^
<ronj> ok
<ronj> min|dvir|us-work, our only common points are Dropbox & Steam
<ronj> which provide 1 or 2 packages each :-/
<min|dvir|us-work> Perhaps I am ignorant to all the facts but I believe a PPA conflict is not at fault.
<ricotz> ronj, min|dvir|us-work, at least dropbox provides a raring pocket which you should use instead of the precise one
<min|dvir|us-work> ricotz: oh, sweet. :)
<jbicha> ronj: so you could try ppa-purging the gnome3 ppa and re-adding it
<ronj> ok trying, if that's our last option
<ronj> jbicha, The following packages have unmet dependencies: libharfbuzz-dev : Depends: libharfbuzz0 (= 0.9.13-1) but 0.9.17-4~raring1 is installed. The following actions will resolve these dependencies: Remove the following packages: 1)     libgtk-3-dev 2)     libgtk2.0-dev 3)     libharfbuzz-dev 4)     libpango1.0-dev
<ronj> pick my poison
<ronj> 3?
<jbicha> ronj: sure, you don't need those -dev packages, do you? anyway you can reinstall them afterwards
<jbicha> just enter y
<ronj> well I need 1 & 2 yeah, but will reinstall later
<ronj> jbicha, that did not exactly go well: http://pastebin.com/kNNpyPM8
<jbicha> it shouldn't break that badly
<jbicha> sudo apt-get -f install
<ronj> jbicha, even if http://pastebin.com/EfDU8FKp ?
<jbicha> ronj: personally I would hit 'y' and then install ubuntu-gnome-desktop and unity and unity-tweak-tool (and whatever else) again afterwards
<ronj> yup, just wanted to be sure
<ronj> jbicha, ppa purged, answering y to everything, but now I cannot install ubuntu-gnome-desktop: http://pastebin.com/dU5HPAYa
<jbicha> ok, pick one of those dependencies and try to install it (like gedit)
<ronj> jbicha, The following packages have unmet dependencies: gedit : Depends: gedit-common (< 3.7) but 3.8.2-0ubuntu1~raring2 is to be installed
<ronj> oÔ , seems ppa-purge didn't do its job?
<jbicha> run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 then ppa-purge it again I guess
<ronj> jbicha ricotz, I just successfully ppa-purged, was able to install ubuntu-gnome-desktop and am back to 3.6, but when I re-add the PPA and dist-upgrade, the problem is still present
<jbicha> ronj: I'm thinking ricotz' theory about some other PPA interfering is sounding more likely
<ronj> jbicha, I had a look at the pool folders of the few PPAs I'm using and don't see much...
<ronj> also, min|dvir|us-work had the same problem, and we only shared two quite self-contained PPAs: Dropbox, and Steam
<jbicha> what's the dist-upgrade look like this time?
<ronj> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/ZVXNk5La
<ronj> jbicha, note I was able to upgrade before that, which ran and upgraded stuff, here's the output of upgrade now: http://pastebin.com/qYz73GQJ
<ronj> hmmm just got a pb. report from a friend that I converted to Ubuntu GNOME
<jbicha> I can't figure out what the problem is either and we can't fix a problem that we can't identify :(
<jbicha> maybe see if you can reproduce it from a new 13.04 install
<bjsnider> ronj, what is the result if you try apt-get upgrade?
<ronj> bjsnider, <ronj> jbicha, note I was able to upgrade before that, which ran and upgraded stuff, here's the output of upgrade now: http://pastebin.com/qYz73GQJ
<ricotz> jbicha, using a live-cd session of raring, adding gnome3-ppa and upgrade works as expected
<ricotz> ah sorry, i didnt look as expected :\
<ronj> <jbicha> maybe see if you can reproduce it from a new 13.04 install >> sorry, I don't want to mess any more with my main machine, and my 2nd one is freezed to test another Ubuntu bug
<bjsnider> ronj, try apt-get install on each of those 74 packages one by one
<bjsnider> maybe it will only push back on one of them
<bjsnider> the two libpango packages are the ones kept back on the dist-upgrade though, so maybe do them first
<ronj> bjsnider ricotz jbicha, was able to sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-0, which just asked to remove a few :i386 things
<ronj> now if I try to dist-upgrade, the only remaining thing that apt-get want me to remove is libmutter0a
<ronj> could our problem be due to these i386 packages?
<jbicha> and libmutter0a is ok to remove :)
<ronj> maybe the ones installed by steam?
<bjsnider> well what the hell is going on with that pango package
<bjsnider> where did it come from
<ronj> the three of us concerned here (my friend, me, and min|dvir|us-work) did use Steam
<ronj> and I think it installs a crapload of i386 stuff
<ronj> the other package I use that does that AFAIK is Skype
<ronj> ok, dist-upgrade finished cleanly, back to a sane state
<ronj> Thanks a lot! Posting what I did on bug 1187938
<ubot5> bug 1187938 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome3 ppa dependencies broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187938
<ronj> I'm still available for more tests, feel free to ping me
<bjsnider> have you still got the info on which i386 libs were forced out?
<ronj> bjsnider, yes: http://pastebin.com/jp7cpmwT , lines 21 & 22
<bjsnider> look how it orphans all of those i396 packages
<bjsnider> or i386
<jbicha> ronj: do you use teamviewer?
<ronj> bjsnider, I used it once yes
<ronj> may be the culprit too...
<ronj> asking my friend
<jbicha> is teamviewer installable?
<ronj> jbicha, yes: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx , however note my friend with the same problem did not have it
<bjsnider> there's also libharfbuzz0 vs libharfbuzz0a
<bjsnider> ronj, what happens if you try to install libharfbuzz0 ?
<ronj> I posted a summary of what I did here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1187938/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1187938 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome3 ppa dependencies broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ronj> bjsnider, hell happens: http://pastebin.com/ghRcT4aL
<bjsnider> libharfbuzz0 and libharfbuzz0a must be packaged so they're mutually exclusive
<bjsnider> where do they originate?
<ricotz> bjsnider, libharfbuzz0 is deprecated and libharfbuzz0a the new one
<bjsnider> why would he still have the deprecated one?
<bjsnider> anyway, i guess that's the issue
<jbicha> bjsnider: yes but that shouldn't be a problem; they're in the harfbuzz package
<ricotz> the pango and harfbuzz changes originate from debian and saucy
<ronj> <bjsnider> why would he still have the deprecated one? >> I don't have libharfbuzz0 installed
<bjsnider> ronj, you did though
<ronj> oh ok
<ronj> sry
<bjsnider> http://pastebin.com/jp7cpmwT
<bjsnider> it's one of the ones going to be removed and the new one replaces it
<bjsnider> and then when you tried to install the old one again it threatened to rip your guts out
<ronj> ricotz jbicha bjsnider, my friend who was in the same boat just fixed his machine; exact same steps as me: purge, re-add ubuntu-gnome-desktop, re-add ppa, update (updating ~30 packages), install libpango (removing ~18 i386 packages), dist-upgrade (removing libmutter0a and updating the rest of the packages)
<ronj> I meant: ...upgrade (updating ~30 packages)...
<ronj> not update
<jbicha> the purge shouldn't be necessary, you just need to force install libpango-1.0-0
<ronj> ok thx, added the info to the bug
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-07
<atrus> anybody using a hidden wifi access point with ubuntu-gnome + 3.8 ppa + staging? it seems like i have to manually teach the system about the hidden essid (with iwlist) every time i boot.
<darkxst> atrus, no, but there is not point hiding SSID
<darkxst> it is trivial to find networks with hidden ssids'
<atrus> i don't run the AP, i won't be able to make that call :/
<atrus> convince the guys running our corporate global cisco solution to do otherwise, and it won't be a problem ;)
<darkxst> atrus, have you tried setting up connection via nm-connection-editor?
<atrus> i'll have to try when i'm at work again.
<atrus> or try setting up a hidden one at home maybe, for experimentation purposes :)
<darkxst> that should be persistent
<atrus> the thing is, i set it up vian nm-connection-editor months ago, it only stopped working after upgrading to 3.8
<darkxst> atrus, well try that again, and if it still doesnt work file a nm bug
<bjsnider> atrus, give me the phone number for your global corporate cisco solution and i'll talk to them about it
<bjsnider> can't guarantee success
<atrus> ;)
<n0yd> Hey guys
<n0yd> I am well aware using the gnome3 regular, and staging ppas,  and the gnome3 ppa from ricoh (one of the devs whoich vcreates an addon to to the two official ppas) may cause breakage
<n0yd> And breakage is fun and great. This isnt a production machine, 9its a test machine to fiddle with
<n0yd> Anyways, I recently ran the upgrade, and I think it upgraded to 3.8.2 gnome
<n0yd> Since there isnt an easy to find help/about dialog like there was gnome2, where do I find what version I am running?
<n0yd> Cause Id like changing the json on some of the extensiuons to see if they will work like they did with some other ones
<n0yd> btw darkxst hey bud :)
<n0yd> howsz it going?
<n0yd> thanks for the help the other day
<ricotz> n0yd, "apt-cache policy gnome-shell" will tell you what gnome-shell is installed
<n0yd> ah its rico!
<n0yd> good work on your ppas man!
<n0yd> enjoying the tinkering :)
<n0yd> hmm 3.9.2
<n0yd> well that did it
<n0yd> 3.9.2 is the dev number for 3.10 iirc right?
<ricotz> yes, 3.9.x will become 3.10
<ricotz> thanks
<n0yd> ricotz, ?If I have the regular gnome3 ppa, the gnome3 staging, and yours, is it just yours thatr will push oit to 3.9.x?
<ricotz> yes
<n0yd> basically im wondering what ppas I can keep if any
<n0yd> ok
<n0yd> great
<n0yd> '
<n0yd> Cause I really want full 3.8
<ricotz> gnome3 ppa will provide only gnome 3.8 for raring
<n0yd> #.6 with 3.8 bits is quite lame
<n0yd> yup
 * n0yd grabs ppa-purge
<ricotz> for saucy it is suppose to provide 3.9/3.10 at some point
<n0yd> yu7a
<n0yd> I was playing with it
<n0yd> gnome3 has some saucy stuff
<n0yd> and yours does also, but not staging
<n0yd> iirc
<n0yd> staging was the only one without any dist for it
<ricotz> gnome3 ppas dont have a saucy pocket
<ricotz> .. yet
<n0yd> hmm, well it didnt error on the stdard one, just the staging
<n0yd> iirc
<n0yd> im n0ot saying ALL the pkgs
<n0yd> just one or two
<n0yd> whereas stagiung wouldnt work at all
<ricotz> ok, i am saying there are none ;)
<n0yd> maybe so
<n0yd> i only ran it for like 10mi9n lol
<ricotz> anyway, if the 3.8 settled i hope we will push some 3.9/3.10 bits
<n0yd> cool
<n0yd> I would use the 3.9 stuff but really, gnome3 needs extensions to be usable
<n0yd> I wholeheartedly agree with Linus (and thats a rarity)
<ricotz> n0yd, complain about that upstream
<n0yd> I have ;)
<n0yd> and will continue to
<ricotz> although we provide the official extension which are working
<n0yd> I hope they just add some of the extensions as options
<n0yd> Like they already have
<n0yd> Like removing the name from the status menu on the panel, used to be a extension
<n0yd> now its in privacy
<n0yd> ricotz, did you notice currently oin 3.9 using the ppa, maccounts is broken
<n0yd> at least the accounts for empatrhy
<n0yd> it opens, you click the service, and nothing loads. blank screen
<ricotz> right, if those tweaks make sense will might be included directly
<n0yd> id troubleshoot more, but im purging
<n0yd> yup
<ricotz> you mean the g-c-c settings
<n0yd> And either take the stuff from tweak tool and incorporate them, or put tweak tool into gnome3 as an standard app
<n0yd> on A STOCK INSTALL
<n0yd> woops caps sorry
<n0yd> g-c-c settings?
<n0yd> Well in gnome atm, for some reason, we have two account settings under system settings
<ricotz> the online-accounts settings in gnome-control-center
<n0yd> one thats a two parts of a globe, and onje thats a globe witha  keyt
<n0yd> thye two parts globe, does not work
<n0yd> which is the one empathy uses
<n0yd> i dont even know why there are two anbyway
<n0yd> That should be fixed somewhere down the road as it will definitely cause user confusion
<ricotz> empathy uses the account set up in the "global with key"
<n0yd> uhh no it doesnt
<ricotz> global/globe
<n0yd> im using it now
<n0yd> I oipen empathjy, hit add accounts, and it lauches the accounjt settings that looks like two halves of a globe that plugs into eaCHOTHER
<n0yd> oh wait
<n0yd> im sorry
<n0yd> your right
<n0yd> ii hAD THE Icons mixed
<n0yd> it uses the one on the right
<jbicha> n0yd: UOA being broken should have been fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/0.11daily13.06.06-0ubuntu1
<n0yd> the globe with key
<n0yd> and yes, empathy uses it, and dpoesnt work
<n0yd> jbicha, UOA? i dont feel like clicking thjat link, thbat appl,ies to what we arew talkiung about?
<jbicha> I'm going to request that "Ubuntu Online Accounts" be clearly marked as such in GNOME
<n0yd> I had updatedx about 2hrs ago, and ir was broke
<n0yd> That would be a good idea
<ricotz> jbicha, ah missed that update account-plugins
<n0yd> But why cant they justr all be in one
<n0yd> I meAN, ffsa. wHY SHOULD A USER HAVE TO PUT IN THEIR gOOGLE CREDENTIALS IN TWO PLACES
<n0yd> Its redundant and silly
<n0yd> sorry for the caps, i just changed backed to the thinkpad okbd, and im not usewd to it
<n0yd> A user should just have to put their google credentials in once, and have that be it.  Of course they can always go in ands change what thoise credentials allow, ie. chat, email, shotwell/picasa etc. Just like in "Accounts" in Android
<n0yd> I dont even know where I would go to voice that issue
<n0yd> Because the gnome guys on gimpnet would say its a distro istro or some nonsense
<n0yd> Also, I wonder why ubuntu gnome doesnt use "Boxes" like Fedora19 does. its an AWESOME feature
<n0yd> ricotz, I see you work on plank
<n0yd> Which drivesz docky, and eOS' "Pantheon" or whatever its called
<ricotz> jbicha, any objections to copy automake1.13 to gnome3 ppa?
<n0yd> Do you know of a way to build their dock, or get a deb of it?
<n0yd> he quit
<n0yd> I use docky a lot, but would mlike to test pantheon and see if its a ny different, or as I exsspect just a renamed docky
<n0yd> Like 75 percent of eOS is
<ricotz> n0yd, plank isnt feature equal with docky2 and won't be
<ricotz> so you cant really compare it
<n0yd> newver heard of docky2?
<n0yd> Is that the current docky
<n0yd> thjats used atm
<n0yd> lkike if I apt-get docky
<ricotz> n0yd, you can try the matching elementary ppa to test pantheon
<n0yd> or is it in development stafe
<ricotz> yes i mean the current docky 2.x
<ricotz> which uses mono
<n0yd> oh i saw it used mono
<n0yd> so its not planky no longer?
<n0yd> mono is quite lame imho
<n0yd> yuse a language native to linux imho
<n0yd> but inmj old school in that way
<n0yd> paint.net is nice though, but doesnt work good in mono
<n0yd> do you know where to find the pantheon ppa?
<n0yd> Cause they call everything pantheon
<ricotz> plank is the new thing which is suppose to be the base for docky3
<ricotz> and it is written in vala
<n0yd> And i just want the dock
<n0yd> https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily
<n0yd> oh cool
<n0yd> I like vala
<ricotz> if you just want the dock ppa:ricotz/docky
<n0yd> ya but thats JUST [p-lank
<n0yd> ill try it
<ricotz> otherwise ppa:elementary-os/testing
<n0yd> does it allow me to change monitor eASILY?
<n0yd> (plank)
<ricotz> ah no, elementary-os/daily for raring
<n0yd> like docky, just open settings, highly the dock you want, and drag
<n0yd> cause im multyi monitor, laptop and monitor
<n0yd> with monitor external as main
<ricotz> no, you have to edit a settings file
<n0yd> oh ok
<n0yd> no biggie as long as thesettings file is sane
<n0yd> like conkyrc or similar
<n0yd> ricotz, hmm purging your ppa went bad
<n0yd> lots of errors, I will pastebin if you dont mind trying to help
<n0yd> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/9NX6v1d4
<n0yd> thats where it sytarted to get messy lemme know if you need more
<n0yd> im sure i can fix it
<n0yd> hmm apt-get -f install saw no problems
<n0yd> just had to upgrae after
<n0yd> I think that should fix it all
<n0yd> cause most if not all the bitching are packages contained in the upgrade
<n0yd> hmm wonder why my docky randomly crashes/closes sometimes
<n0yd> without error
<n0yd> ricotz, any chance you use conky?
<ricotz> n0yd, conky that "widget thingy"? no idea
<ricotz> so no ;)
<n0yd> hyeh its ok
<n0yd> its not really a widget
<n0yd> as you cant click it
<n0yd> ricotz, here is a really busy example http://laabiyad.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Laabiyad-350943668
<n0yd> ricotz, more simple example http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/021/d/4/nconky_by_necromod-d5s594a.png
<n0yd> Currently mine is just a readable time and date
<ricotz> i see
<n0yd> hey ricotz im as bit perplexed
<n0yd> I did a reboot, and gnome-shell still sayts 3.9.2 after the purge
<n0yd> the stuff i see in gnome3 ppa is all 3.8.2 and siuch
<n0yd> since ppa-piurge didnt downgrade like it shouldve, how should I do it?
<n0yd> if yoyu dont minds helping
<n0yd> if you are, then just say so :)
<n0yd> looks like it might fix it with ppurge AND aptitude
<n0yd> We'll see what breakagew occurs now :P
<FrozenFire> Anyone ever successfully get GEdit snippet regular expression placeholders working?
<FrozenFire> I've found that they seem just to break the edit, creating an undeletable "tabstop" area.
<FrozenFire> Resorted to Python
<FrozenFire> Blegh
<darkxst> jbicha, 3.8.3 is quite disruptive for a point release ;(
<jbicha> darkxst: which package?
<darkxst> jbicha, they swapped out the input source switcher, so affects g-s-d/g-c-c/mutter and shell
<jbicha> in general, gnome is a lousy upstream, they only do a couple quick bugfix releases and they don't really follow their own freeze policies
<jbicha> I guess it works ok for Fedora since Fedora releases after the last major bugfix release
<jbicha> technically we aren't using that input switcher because it's part of the ibus integration, right?
<darkxst> I think its still used with xkb, just somewhat limited in that case
<jbicha> I wasn't expecting gnome releases on a Friday evening
<jbicha> I guess the input switcher stuff breaks tweak tool?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes I suspect it would
<darkxst> jbicha, what package provides the input switcher applet in unity?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-08
<jbicha> hmm I don't remember, maybe g-s-d?
<jbicha> yeah I'm thinking it was g-s-d https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-gnome-fallback
<jbicha> meaning Unity integration may already have been broken with 3.8
<jbicha> or maybe it's part of that giant revert-ibus patch
<darkxst> yeh apparently so
<darkxst> btw has any progress been made on updating ibus?
<jbicha> well that needs to be discussed
<jbicha> 'separate layout per window' is apparently back now which was one major blocker
<jbicha> the other blocker is creating an indicator for ibus 1.5
<jbicha> darkxst: you have an extra tmp.patch in g-c-c in the staging ppa
<darkxst> oops, I will remove it in next upload
<jbicha> darkxst: do you think your PK patches for installing languages would be useful at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/681084 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 681084 in Region & Language "Should use packagekit to add language support" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> jbicha, yes probably, was planning on upstreaming parts of them
<darkxst> but currently laced with some ubuntu specific stuff
<darkxst> jbicha, oh btw gnome-session is ready to copy to ubuntu-desktop, although it could perhaps use a sync with debian package first?
<jbicha> darkxst: I plan to yank out the fallback session files from it first too
<jbicha> I think I'm going to have to upload a gnome-panel 3.8.3~whatever git snapshot so that gnome-session-fallback upgrades still work for our ppa users
<darkxst> fallback is a mess right now anyway
<jbicha> yes but because fallback uses indicators, it can still be mostly usable
<darkxst> ok
<marcella> Ciao
<marcella> I need some help please :(
<marcella> anyone?
<ja> hello
<jbicha> darkxst: I guess keyboard layout switching is broken with gnome-shell 3.8.3 unless g-s-d 3.8.3 is running
<jbicha> we may already have been broken on saucy but this will be a big pain if we don't end up getting g-s-d 3.8.3 in
<atrus> so, gst123, totem, rhythmbox, none are working for me under 13.04+gnome3ppa+gnome3staging.
<atrus> totem pops up a dialog saying "Some necessary plug-ins are missing. Make sure that the program is correctly installed.", and spits out a few errors on the console (http://pastebin.ca/2393498), with some assertion  failures, a null pointer warning, and a note that "** (gst123:22114): WARNING **: can't find typefind element, decodebin will not work
<atrus> Error: Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.".
<darkxst> jbicha_, probably best to leave saucy at 3.8.2 for now
<jbicha_> darkxst: I uploaded mutter 3.8.3 which seems ok
<darkxst> right, mutter plays no part in the old switcher, so should be fine
<darkxst> jbicha_, can you upload bug 1033262?
<ubot5> bug 1033262 in gnome-contacts (Ubuntu) "gnome-contacts-search-provider crashed with signal 5 in g_variant_new_va()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033262
<jbicha_> darkxst: I'll add it to my list; that is an annoying bug and I didn't like that I didn't know what that patch was for
<jbicha_> nice to see both those issues fixed :)
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=679423
<ubot5> Gnome bug 679423 in introspection "GLib.VariantType.BYTESTRING missing from GLib bindings" [Normal,Resolved: obsolete]
<darkxst> if only the patch had linked to that!
<jbicha_> darkxst: for gnome-session I don't think we need git_revert_isRunnableHelper.patch
<darkxst> yeh, you can drop that
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-09
<darkxst> jbicha, you know of any other outstanding issues with g-s-d (apart from ibus)
<jbicha> darkxst: what about 62_unity_disable_gsd_printer.patch ?
<darkxst> jbicha, I already fixed that
<jbicha> never mind, I had an old checkout
<jbicha> I think we're good with g-s-d then
<n0yd> Hello
<n0yd> ricotz: are you around by chance? I just had a couple questions that I thought you might be able to answer since you are more involvecd with the gnome dev process
<in> hey guys good work on the release!
<in> its awesome!
<n0yd> ya ive been loving it
<n0yd> gnome 3 isd actually really good when done up with extensions
<in> yeah I haven't tried any extension yet
<in> just waiting for the installer to finish running
<in> Tried it with a live cd first
<in> It's so much slicker than unity
<n0yd> ya
<n0yd> tryust me, the extensions help ALOT
<n0yd> extensions.gnome.org
<n0yd> and some other guides and such
<n0yd> meh he left, was gonna pooint out this trick http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/add-categories-to-gnome-shell-dashboard
<n0yd> i doint get why they removed the category menu on the right hand side of the applications dash in 3.8
<n0yd> I mean ya, they added a "recent" and "all" at the bottom, but then taking away the actual categorical section menu makes it function worse
<n0yd> both together would be great, so for now we gotta use that trick for making category folders in the dash
<n0yd> Or else all your apps will be in a huge mess
<jbicha> ah, there's the official "Don't upgrade gnome-shell to 3.8.3 email" https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-announce-list/2013-June/msg00003.html
<n0yd> lol
<n0yd> i dont see where it says not to
<n0yd> when was it released, cause I upgraded yesterday morning from the ppa and staging, and all was well
<n0yd> Its only when I add in the 3.9.x stuff that everything breaks
<jbicha> it breaks keyboard layout switching if you don't also have gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-control-center 3.8.3 (which you do if you have the gnome3 staging ppa for raring but you do not if you're just running straight saucy)
<n0yd> oh ok
<n0yd> no biggy
<n0yd> thx for the heads up though
<jbicha> we might just revert the ~3 commits because there are some useful bugfixes in that release
<n0yd> So I know if someone comes along
<n0yd> k
<n0yd> Dangit, I just wiped my android with making a nandroid
<n0yd> I hate when
<n0yd> IDo that, makes more work for me
<n0yd> I wish their was an easy reliable multi-boot way for the Galaxy Nexus, I had one, biut they stopped developing after 4.1JB because it broke stuff or somesuch nonsense
 * n0yd really wish cannonical would get the CDMA/LTE radios working on the GNexus toro variant
<n0yd> If they did that I would be much more involved with the ubuntu touch stuff
<n0yd> I ran it thew other day for the first time in months, and its coming along
<n0yd> But wifi only is a killer
<n0yd> I dont even think they have the GSM radios working for the international version
<n0yd> Same problem I have woith FirefoxOS :-/
<n0yd> I would use a GSM network (tmpobile probably) if I wasnt still in a contract and the service was better in my area
<n0yd> hah, this is awesome, since MTP in linux sucks (yes I know it works outofthebox, but its still slow and crappy)
<n0yd> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/remotely-flash-files-onto-your-android-device/
<n0yd> Plus that cuts out the step of having to transfer builds, then reboot into recovery and flash
<n0yd> Since its java, I wonder if I can run it in Linux
<n0yd> its just a jar, so i guess so, it doesnt say
<n0yd> Hey guys
<n0yd> Any idea why firmware-linux-nonfree doesnt want to install suddenly? It worked just thew other day
<n0yd> Maybe they upgraded the package, im not sure. But it causes a conflict because it looks like it contains a file that is also in the normal firmware package
<n0yd> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firmware-linux-nonfree_0.36+nmu2_all.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/lib/firmware/radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin', which is also in package linux-firmware 1.106
<n0yd> I dont care about radeon stuff, I just need this package so my intel wifi will work on custom kernel. Is there a w3ay to force it?
<n0yd> Wait I guess im wrong. I was always using linux-firmware-nonfree with success, non firmware-linux-nonfree
<n0yd> no idea what the difference is, dont care, it works :P
<n0yd> according to the packages page its been deleted anyway, it really seems like it is kinda a duplicate of the linux-firmware-nnonfree packagfe according to the details on deboians site
<n0yd> I xshpoulood've made a scri[p-t to do all these post install things for me (adding ppa's, changing repo mirrors, changing kernel, changing sources to removes source mirrors, upgrading, etc) for all these machines I am now putting ubuntugnome on
<n0yd> this is the the third
<jbicha> darkxst: hey could you delete (or mark as merged) https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/raring/gnome-contacts/lp1033262/+merge/167876
<jbicha> oh nm, stgraber got it
<jbicha> and infinity already accepted it, which proves that some things don't have to wait in the queue for 2 months :)
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh that one was quick!
<jbicha> darkxst: are you still experiencing bug 1184234
<ubot5> bug 1184234 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "evolution does not appear in UOA panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184234
<darkxst> yes
<jbicha> which version of eds do you have?
<darkxst> 3.8.3
<jbicha> evolution-data-server-common_3.8.2-1ubuntu3 should have the UOA integration
<darkxst> jbicha, I see it in add acounts, maybe I need to recreate my google
<darkxst> but right now I can't seem to do that ;(
<darkxst> google is giving me invalid request messages ;(
<darkxst> jbicha, should these be breaks? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/wayland/saucy/view/head:/debian/control#L29
<darkxst> I can't upgrade due to libwayland0 not wanting to be removed automatically
<jbicha> darkxst: you're using x-staging or the ricotz PPAs, right? they may need to be updated for new wayland
<jbicha> specifically, check gtk+3.0, mesa, and weston source packages I believe
<darkxst> libwayland-client0 : Conflicts: libwayland0 (< 1.1.0) but 1.0.5-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<jbicha> check what wants libwayland0 to be installed
<darkxst> probably mesa I guess ;(
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-02
<dion_> Hi all
<dion_> Have a question, if I type 'Start' / '
<dion_> or the Super key, and find an xlsx file (or odx) then the default application is 'Documents' and not LibreOffice. I didn't find how to change that. Does anybody knows!?
<dion_> test
<DASPRiD> thats a good question dion asked
<DASPRiD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196424/how-do-i-open-pdfs-from-gnome-shell-in-evince
<DASPRiD> and here's the answer, in case he returns
<richghetto> Anyone experience with troubleshooting boot problems?
<richghetto> MY install just hangs at the Gnome logo after installing the nvidia drivers from the additional drivers utility.
<DASPRiD> richghetto, i remember someone with the same problem
<DASPRiD> richghetto, which card do you have?
<DASPRiD> also, nvidia optimus?
<richghetto> I think it is a nvidia geforce gt 525M and yeah its optimus but the drivers worked fine in Ubuntu 14.04 and Mint 17
<DASPRiD> yep, my friend had the exact same problem, didnt find a solution though
<DASPRiD> so no he stays with the nouveou driver
<richghetto> Weird, works fine in unity or Mint.
<DASPRiD> interesting
<DASPRiD> that'd mean that it's gnome-shell related… which doesnt make much sense tbh
<richghetto> Before I used to have to install that bumblebee nvidia software to use the optimus but the new nvidia drivers support it now although its still a manual switch from nvidia to the intel
<DASPRiD> indeed
<richghetto> But if I don't install the drivers then it uses the NVIDIA card and drops my battery life by like 50%
<DASPRiD> richghetto, couldnt you disable the nvidia card in the bios completely, so it only uses the intel card?
<richghetto> I'm not sure, I likely could look into that.
<richghetto> The other thing is I wouldnt mind trying some steam games on it
<DASPRiD> richghetto, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=177035
<DASPRiD> does this help maybe?
<DASPRiD> (seriously, why are all the helpful links always on archlinux.org?)
<richghetto> I found that article earlier, was going to look into it tonight
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-03
<jean-michel> Hey guys is trim enabled by default only with intel and samsung ssd's or am I crazy? (Ubuntu Gnome 14.04/kingston HyperX/BTRFS) I can't see the option in fstab, thanks!
<teskew> is there not a privacy or search settings panel in the gnome-control-center for ubuntu gnome 14.04?  i don't see one. i also don't see files when searching for file names inside of the gnome "dash" after pressing the super key. is this normal or a bug?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-04
<freecoder> !isitout
<ubot5> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<Hootch> Hi, i tried to search in the gui for "*.pdf", this dont work. Google tells me: "My friend you can search for .pdf to find it". Yes the default is "*QUERY*", so the wildcards has gone?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-05
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Anything you want me to be doing? I've done most of what i can for upower 0.99
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you make a list of rdepends status and work required for each imcomplete one?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, rygel and sushi can probably be merged from debian
<darkxst> also evolution (and evolution-data-server) could be merged, but would need to live on the ppa until gtk is ready probably, but would be good to get testing first anyway for that
<stolernnomenclat> can anyone help me with a nautilus problem?
<stolernnomenclat> if i view a directory containing video files (mts, mpg, mpeg) the hard disk begins to chatter away indefinately. If i move to another directory the disk activity stops.
<stolernnomenclat> if i view the directory conatining video files but turn off the icon preview, the disk activity also stops.
<stolernnomenclat> any ideas what might be the problem?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-06
<stolernnomenclat> if i view a directory containing only large (> 900 MB) mpeg-2 and mpeg-4 encoded video files (mts, mpg, mpeg, mkv) the hard disk begins to chatter away indefinately. If i move to another directory the disk activity stops. if i view the directory containing video files but turn off the thumbnail preview (change from LOCAL FILES ONLY to NEVER), the disk activity also stops. I am using the latest 14.04 version of Ubuntu 
<reversiblean> how do I customize the notify-osd blackborder in gnome classic with no effects?
<reversiblean> Hello anyone there?
<cyberalex4life> hi there!
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<cyberalex4life> please help, I have a small problem with dropbox  and shutter and maybe other  programs
<cyberalex4life> I ave installed libappindicator1 and dropbox is not reckognized by Appindicator Extension
<mishaparem> hello
<mishaparem> I'm trying to set up ubuntu 14.04 lts with gnome-shell (not prepackaged ubuntu gnome) as my primary environment at work. But it's struggling to recognize both of the monitors that are connected to my docking station
<mishaparem> for some reason it can see the built-in monitor, and both of the attached monitors, but only displays to one
<mishaparem> and I can't rotate either one to portrait view
<flaps> ca caa
<Noskcaj> rygel and sushi now have sync bugs up
<Noskcaj> I'll work on the MIR for uhttpmock now (so libgdata can move to -release)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, xfce-power-manager needs a build-dep on libupower-glib-dev
<Noskcaj> Is it missing one?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you look at the build log?
<darkxst> checking for upower-glib >= 0.9.8... not found
<Noskcaj> i feel so dumb now
<Noskcaj> saw it, but i assumed the depend was there
<darkxst> those message are nearly always due to missing the .pc file!
<darkxst> which is nearly always due to missing dep!
<Noskcaj> And i have a list of rebuilds that are needed
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you never finished gnome-packagekit?
<Noskcaj> It kept breaking
<darkxst> in what way? build log just says you are trying to install non-existent file
<Noskcaj> That there's a heap of changed .install files that i'm worried i'll break something
<Noskcaj> let me fix xfpm then i'll get it working
<darkxst> Noskcaj, use fail-missing
<darkxst> Noskcaj, this might help http://pastebin.com/yY1aFvsh
<Noskcaj> darkxst, debian is going to have this all done very soon too
<Noskcaj> xfce is all prepared in debian, i'll try and get some sponsorship for that done
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> And packagekit is done somewhere, i just can't find it
<Noskcaj> for the uhttpmock MIR, what should be the "owning" team?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-07
<darkxst> Noskcaj, mutter and gnome-shell can be merged from debian
<darkxst> patches to revert upower 0.99 support are at ppa:darkxst/g3122
<Noskcaj> ok. will do
<darkxst> Noskcaj, let me know when they are ready and I will sponsor them for you
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> probably some time tomorrow
<Noskcaj> sushi and rygel need sponsoring
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok will take a look at those later
<Noskcaj> darkxst, will i need the mutter "replaces" or does the lts mean it can be dropped?
<darkxst> yes keep it, while skipping releases is not supported for non-lts, its still possible to do!
<darkxst> and you would need replaces: libmutter0c either way anyway
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, for mutter, what sort of debdiffs do you want
<darkxst> Noskcaj, one each against current ubuntu and current debian versions
<darkxst> is best
<Noskcaj> debian/ only or whole diff?
<darkxst> debian/ only
<Noskcaj> k
<darkxst> *always*!
<Noskcaj> mutter merge is up. bug 1327499
<ubot5> bug 1327499 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Please merge mutter 3.12.2-1 from debian" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327499
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I will look when both are ready, uploading mutter first, is likely not safe
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, shell seems to have a lot of patch refreshing.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, maybe, I don't remember, but you can take patches from the ppa, if you are unsure
<Noskcaj> the bluez 4 patch is what i'm stcu kat now, since the gnome-bluetooth-applet is no longer used
<Noskcaj> oh, that will help a lot
<Noskcaj> just the staging ppa?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, staing has everything apart from upower revert
<darkxst> that is in ppa:darkxst/g3122 as mentioned before
<darkxst> ^^staging
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> and otherwise they are the same packaging (mess)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we will soon-ish move all ppa packaging to git branches
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and once pkg-gnome debian team also move to git everything will be super ;)
<Noskcaj> :(
<Noskcaj> why does everything have to use git
 * darkxst thinks Noskcaj should learn git!
<Noskcaj> but does that mean we can try and merge the teams a bit?
<Noskcaj> I tried to learn git for packaging, but the 10000 guides made it confusing
<darkxst> which teams?
<Noskcaj> ubuntu-gnome and pkg-gnome
<Noskcaj> like kde is doing
<darkxst> probably possible for things like gjs, mutter and gnome-shell, but anything that overlaps with ubuntu proper is going to have a pretty big-ish delta
<darkxst> I do want to get gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-control-center back in sync with debian, but there are close to a dozen ubuntu patches on each, that I dont really want to drop
<darkxst> although I guess now is the time to drop them, if ever
<darkxst> (or merge them into debian)
<Kokos> Hi guys. I'm pretty fresh Ubuntu Gnome user, can I have few questions regarding problems I encountered? Thanks!
<Kokos> ok.. :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm probably not going to be able to do the gnome-shell merge
<Noskcaj> There's a few revert patches not on the ppa that i can't refresh
<swiss> does everyone else get the periodic "gjs-console has crashed" messages?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, which patches?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, is it only the brightness patch? http://pastebin.com/rZZ8PUTd
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-08
<Noskcaj> darkxst, It and the other g-s-d patch
<Noskcaj> But i deleted the work i had done. I guess i'll be starting from scratch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, the shelldbus patch? that refreshes fine here
<Noskcaj> darkxst, oh. i just didn't get to it
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm making the debdiff and bug now
<Noskcaj> Then i'll look into the wmbattery rm bug
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, btw can you remove sponsors from sushi and rygel
<Noskcaj> ok. will do
<arpu> anyone have an ppa deb of hotssh ? https://git.gnome.org/browse/hotssh/
<DASPRiD> arpu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotssh
<DASPRiD> its in the main repo
<arpu> DASPRiD, yes buts this is a very old version
<arpu> not?
<DASPRiD> can't tell, hotssh on github has no version tags
<DASPRiD> it's 0.2.6
<arpu> ok thx so i think i need a build from git
<arpu> anyway any idea how i can remove allubuntu unity dektop after i install gnome-shell
<DASPRiD> i never installed it, no idea
<ricotz> arpu, regarding the new hotssh, there is probably not ppa, it requires libgssh and libgsystem, the later can be picked from ppa:ricotz/testing
<ricotz> pushed libgssh there too
<arpu> hi ricotz can you push hotssh too?
<arpu> ah i see this packages are only for utopic
<ricotz> arpu, right, i guess they would build on trusty as well
<ricotz> the last vte dev-release is missing too
<majod> hi. is mount option x-gvfs-show necessary to show mounted drive in nautilus?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you do gnome-shell-extensions as well
<Noskcaj> k
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-01
<pitchblack> Hey! I have a questoin about GObject.MainLoop . Can someone help me out?
<pitchblack> Hey! I have a questoin about GObject.MainLoop . Can someone help me out?
<ricotz> pitchblack, better ask in #gtk+ on gimpnet
<LinDol> i all
<LinDol> hi all :)
<slava_> Does anyone know if Ubuntu-Gnome will stay with the Ubuntu package manager once it migrates from DPKG/APT to the new one that Canonical is making?
<dtigue> Anyone know how to import a connections folder from another machine in to the network manager in order to get VPNs working again without having to manually set them all up again?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-02
<LinDol> hi all
<darthanubis> hi
<LinDol> :)
<x-Na> Hi
<x-Na> I had to go back to 3.14 on Ubuntu 15.04, too many problems with 3.16 :(
<citronbleu-v> Hello
<citronbleu-v> I upgrade gnome-shell to 3.16.2
<citronbleu-v> And since, I have the mouse very fast (acceleration)
<citronbleu-v> how can I reset or change this param (no in general parameter)
<citronbleu-v> sorry Google is my friend. It's ok (with xset m default command)
<x-Na>  
<x-Na> q11fff
<x-Na> Hmmh
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-04
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ricotz gtk 3.16 will land this week
<darkxst> Ive done merges for mutter and gnome-shell, but wont have time for the rest of core packages
<LinDol> hi all :)
<Rodrigo5244> hey
<LinDol> hi Rodrigo5244 :)
<Rodrigo5244> How is it going?
<LinDol> I am pretty tired and stressfull. :-/
<LinDol> how about you?
<Rodrigo5244> I am sorry to hear that. I am actually happy today.
<Rodrigo5244> Solved a bug this morning :)
<LinDol> That is OK. Wow, really?
<LinDol> what was your bug? :)
<Rodrigo5244> It was on my code. A javascript function to check if an image was successfully loaded. I was using the error event, but that was not working for some servers on Epiphany, so I change it to naturalWidth property of the img tag.
<LinDol> wow, it was good :)
<LinDol> so, did you have github?
<LinDol> If you are ok, I want to see some code in your github :)
<Rodrigo5244> I do have an account on github, because my last job had code on it. But I have never upload one of my personal projects there.
<Rodrigo5244> I am planning to.
<Rodrigo5244> I will make a new website for myself, and put some of my projects there.
<Rodrigo5244> My current website I made when I was in high school I think.
<LinDol> Wow. :)
<Rodrigo5244> I am thinking, If I can run Skyrim on virtualbox I am going to get rid of my Windows partition. What do you think?
<LinDol> It was surprise :), when did you make a web site first?
<Rodrigo5244> I don't know. When I was a kid I made a website using that geosite tools from Yahoo.
<LinDol> Unfortunately, I don't know yet about Skyrim.
<Rodrigo5244> It is a game. It is supposed to use the GPU a lot.
<LinDol> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_V:_Skyrim is this?
<Rodrigo5244> Yes
<LinDol> Oh.. I think.
<LinDol> I will not use Virtualbox to play Skyrim.
<LinDol> haha..
<LinDol> because I think, if i am playing game to enjoy, i want optimized environment for playing game.
<LinDol> sorry, i still learnning english :)
<Rodrigo5244> But I don't want to boot Windows bug system that takes forever.
<LinDol> I am still learnning english. so i want you to understand this mean.
<Rodrigo5244> Me too, lol.
<LinDol> haha
<LinDol> Thank you.
<LinDol> so but,
<LinDol> I think you should to choose. :)
<Rodrigo5244> It is complicated to me. The headphones on Windows only work if I boot Linux first. It is so annoying.
<LinDol> more powerfull! or I don't want to reboot!!
<Rodrigo5244> I don't know how slow skyrim will be on Virtualbox, if is playable I will choose don't want to reboot.
<LinDol> Yeha. I think
<Rodrigo5244> Where are you from?
<LinDol> Even if sorry to late, i think you can try to play it on Virtualbox.
<LinDol> oh..
<LinDol> I am living in Korea (South of Korea)
<LinDol> How about you?
<Rodrigo5244> Brazil.
<Rodrigo5244> Are you a programmer?
<LinDol> Wow,
<LinDol> Yes, you too?
<Rodrigo5244> Trying to be.
<LinDol> It was good. :)
<Rodrigo5244> I finish collage, but I feel I lack practical knowledge. So I am developing my JavaScript skills before I get a new job.
<Rodrigo5244> What language do you use?
<LinDol> um,
<LinDol> just language?
<Rodrigo5244> What do you mean?
<LinDol> I like java language. :)
<Rodrigo5244> One time I made a game in Java. Some people didn't play it because they didn't want to download the VM. So annoying.
<Rodrigo5244> If the VM came pre-installed that would be very nice.
<LinDol> Yes it is.
<Rodrigo5244> Not on Windows I think.
<Rodrigo5244> I head that they have a center in South Korea to help people addicted to games. Is that true?
<LinDol> Yes it is ture. but People doesn't like it.
<LinDol> really doesn't like it.
<Rodrigo5244> Why not?
<LinDol> Because, I think game is not drug.
<Rodrigo5244> Humm, but I also heard that there are people who is truly addicted to games.
<LinDol> but some politician said that "Game is drug!"
<LinDol> yeha.
<LinDol> I heard that,
<LinDol> sorry, I can't talk to you about this to speck english for detail.
<LinDol> T_T
<Rodrigo5244> You mean you don't know how to talk about that in English?
<LinDol> My mean, I want to talk to you about that, but I can't talk to you for more information, because I am still learnning english.
<Rodrigo5244> I see.
<Rodrigo5244> Do you use Java on your work?
<LinDol> Yes I do. :)
<LinDol> but I want to study GTK3 programming in the future :)
<LinDol> Have a good night :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-05
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gtk 3.16 is in proposed, do you have time to do merges for the other core 3.16 bits (ive done mutter and gnome-shell)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll see what i can do
<Noskcaj> http://packages.tanglu.org/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=gnome-shell&searchon=sourcenames has all the shell plugins with 3.16 patches, if you want to rename then upload some
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should gnome-themes-standard switch to adwaita yet/
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably
<Noskcaj> I've updated the -full dep to be -full for either adwaita or gnome-, but i'll leave the default change till you're certain
<Noskcaj> I should have session finished before i quit for the night too
<darkxst> Noskcaj, make adwaita the default
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> and its probably ok to drop gnome-icon-theme-full from the deps
<darkxst> also Im not a huge fan of having gnome-shell extensions packaged in the archives
<darkxst> I would rather just see none in the archives!
<Noskcaj> makes sense
<darkxst> upstream maintenance on extensions is adhoc at best, and I know because I more or less abandoned 2 extensions
<darkxst> that I wrote
<lonix> So when i open a .desktop or a script thorgh seaching, it opens in gedit rather then execute it
<saladin442> hello guys, how do i add pidgin to start up application on ubuntu gnome 15.04?
<Rodrigo5244> There is an application called Startup Applications
<Rodrigo5244> You can add the command pidgin there.
<saladin442> do we need to right clikc on the ap first and then go to properties and copy the command of the app there?
<saladin442> then add the command on the start up application.
<Rodrigo5244> I am not sure if there is a way to get the command using the user interface. But I think the command to start pidgin is just "pidgin"
<Rodrigo5244> The terminal command apropos can be used to locate the right command if pidgin does not start pidgin.
<Rodrigo5244> You could use it like this "apropos pidgin"
<LinDol> hi all :)
<Rodrigo5244> I also know that there is a .desktop file with the command that gets executed when you click on the application icon.
<Rodrigo5244> Hi
<LinDol> Rodrigo5244, hi again :)
<Rodrigo5244> LinDol, Hey
<LinDol> :)
<Rodrigo5244> It is funny how you said good night before. Time zones.
<LinDol> haha sorry. :)
<saladin442> where is the .desktop located?
<LinDol> what is your time?
<saladin442> all .desktop files are located?
<Rodrigo5244> No is 9:38am here.
<Rodrigo5244> saladin442, Let me see if I can find that for you.
<LinDol> wow. Here is 9.39 pm
<LinDol> :)
<Rodrigo5244> saladin442, /usr/share/applications
<Rodrigo5244> LinDol, complete the opposite. :)
<Rodrigo5244> saladin442, I think that if you try to click on those files to open them, they are going to execute the program that they correspond to. I think you can drag the file to gedit to see what is inside the file.
<saladin442> it's empty..
<Rodrigo5244> That is odd.
<Rodrigo5244> You can go to the root folder and type .desktop to search the files.
<Rodrigo5244> That is what I did.
<saladin442> i cannot drag to gedit, cause using screen reader and cant see the screen. so what i did is, in terminal type sudo nano /usr/share/applications/Skype  since skype is the app i want to autostart.
<saladin442> then empty
<Rodrigo5244> try sudo nano /usr/share/applications/Skype.desktop
<saladin442> yeah bro! it works. then witch line is the command that's need to be added to start up applications?
<Rodrigo5244> The line that starts with Exec
<saladin442> o ok thanks. so much for helping. btw do you use android emmulators?
<Rodrigo5244> You are welcome.
<Rodrigo5244> I used once. I think I used the one that comes with the SDK.
<saladin442> did it support keyboard input?
<Rodrigo5244> I don't remember. I think it does.
<Rodrigo5244> I know that you can also use chrome to run some apps.
<Rodrigo5244> But I don't remember the details.
<Rodrigo5244> You can also try Genymotion.
<saladin442> the android sdk? last time i tried on fedora, but when creating new virtual device, there is no ok button or something similar, it asks for settings such as what ram, memory size and etc, but no create button/ok button. lol. any idea why?
<Rodrigo5244> I don't know. It has been a couple of months, so I don't remember the screen. But I do remember it was not straight forward.
<saladin442> can you point me where can i get the instructions to setup virtual device on linux using the android sdk? ya, because you did it. <smile>
<Rodrigo5244> I don't remember the steps. I think I googled a step by step instruction. I knew I couldn't figure out by myself.
<saladin442> WILL TRY IT. THANKS ANYWAY FOR helping.
<wringe7> klk;
<Noskcaj> darkxst, If you have time to upload epiphany, http://pastebin.com/KYXVPt3D is the debian to new diff
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you forward the menubar patch upstream?
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Do you mean https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=706050 ?
<darkxst> oh hang, it was committed upstream already
<ubot5> Gnome bug 706050 in Interface "Port the toolbar to GtkBox and make him as titlebar and add close button" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> whys it in the diff then?
<Noskcaj> looks like the patch was applied differently
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok that was the headerbar stuff, applied unconditionally
<darkxst> so do forward it
<Noskcaj> done
<darkxst> Noskcaj, uploaded
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-06
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> um..
<lindol> i am confusing between repositories and archives.
<lindol> what is diffent means?
<lindol> Korea is pretty hot today. T_T
<darkxst> lindol essentially they are the same thing
<darkxst> lindol, winter here, so cold instead!
<lindol> darkxst, Thank you for your explaination :)
<lindol> so I transalted some page haha,
<lindol> Winter? wow, :)
<darkxst> lindol, yes its that time of year in Australia
<lindol> and your time is 8:36 pm?
<darkxst> 7.36
<lindol> oops. what is your date?
<lindol> on Friday?
<darkxst> lindol, tomorrow!
<lindol> Sorry > _<
<lindol> darkxst, Have a great night. :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-07
<LinDol> hi all :)
<lindol> Hi :)
<lindol> I am some confusing while translating.
<lindol> so..
<lindol> "choose the 64-bit download Read More. "
<lindol> Read is verb?
<lindol> So i think "you should choose the 64-bit download" and "You can read more"
<lindol> is right?
<lindol> oops. full text is "If you have a PC with the Windows 8 logo or UEFI firmware, choose the 64-bit download Read More. "
<manokara> lindol: yes, read is a verb there but, I think that "Read more" means you need to click there to... read more? :P
<lindol> ah....
<lindol> I got it :)
<lindol> manokara, Thank you for your explaination :)
<manokara> no problemn ^^
<lindol> I am translating to Korean language. Thank you :)
<manokara> hm, interesting
<lindol> :-)
<lindol> OK, good, I finished GetUbuntuGNOME wiki page :)
<lindol> manokara, Thank you again :)
<manokara> lindol: oh, have a nice time translating it! :)
<lindol> :) Thank you and see again! have a great day!
<saladin442> hello list
<Rodrigo5244> hello
<saladin442> do you always logg in to this irc channel 24 hours?
<Rodrigo5244> I do, lol, no, I have to sleep.
<georgeowell> Heya
<georgeowell> is it just me who has problems with legacy icons being displayed in 15.04?
<georgeowell> It's very patchy whether they appear or not
<georgeowell> it is for programs I've installed
<georgeowell> like owncloud
<georgeowell> Maybe its just me
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-06
<mt-dev> trenta: you that os?
<trenta> yea
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-07
<LinDol> hi all
<bentleybutton> hello
<bentleybutton> just checking this works, my first IRC account !
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-08
<bentleybutton> Hello
<bentleybutton> Hi
<bentleybutton> bentleybutton: hh
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-09
<stuckling> Hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu Gnome using USB but it gets stuck on "Preparing to Install Ubuntu Gnome" screen, I checked both options for downloading updates and third-party software
<stuckling> Just takes ages to move on to the next screen
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-10
<fenyx81> hi, I have a grub issue since I've installed ubuntu-gnome. So as my problem isn't related to the DE should I ask my questions in #ubuntu channel?
<fenyx81> hello there :)
<fenyx81> this channel about a very popular system is so silent, I'm very surprised
<fenyx81> maybe my IRC client is not working ;)
<Diagon> ubuntu gnome 16.04 updated fresh install, but same problem earlier on 15.10: gnome-keyring-daemon is auto-started in Startup Applications, but only occasionally does the gui pwd box come up when I ssh to a host. Usually, it asks me for the pwd each and every time in the terminal.
<Diagon> Any thoughts?
<Diagon> Also, I've got this problem which is new in 16.04. I have "mouse trails". The mouse leaves multiple images of the pointer as I move across the screen. They stay for a few seconds and then disappear. In 15.10 I was using the nvidia drivers, but I'm not doing that in 16.04.
<Diagon> (This is the command that is created on install for the "SSH Key Agent" on startup: /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=ssh
<ericchu> Diagon, I only get the keyring prompt once per boot. I'm not sure if I'm doing anything different than you though
<Diagon> I haven't done anything other than what the clean install creates for startup of the key agent.
<ericchu> Diagon, what do you want it to do? GUI prompt every time? CLI prompt every time?
<Diagon> When I do get the gui pwd box, I only have to put my pwd in once per session. Otherwise, it's each time I ssh.
<Diagon> I'd prefer the gui prompt so I don't have to do it repeatedly.
<ericchu> The gui prompt will only come up if your SSH_AUTH_SOCK environment variable is set (and correct)
<ericchu> so maybe check that env variable when you don't get a gui prompt?
<Diagon> Ok; but why is it set on some startups and not on others?
<Diagon> I've never messed with it.
<ericchu> Diagon, I don't know. I've never encountered any issue like this
<Diagon> Ok. Thoughts on where/who I might ask?
<Diagon> Or how I might look into it?
<Diagon> Ok, that's not working... SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/run/user/1000/keyring/ssh, but it's asking me for pwd on command line every time.
<ericchu> and your gnome-keyring-daemon is running?
<Diagon> srwxrwxr-x 1 dev dev 0 Jun  9 21:59 /run/user/1000/keyring/ssh
<Diagon> Yes, with --deamonize --login
<ericchu> Diagon, what command are you using that uses a ssh key?
<Diagon> ssh uname@host
<Diagon> various hosts
<Diagon> also sshuttle
<Diagon> I run those through various simple scripts, by the way, like the "sshhost" script will "ssh me@host" or something like that.
<ericchu> Diagon, hmm that should work, env variables do pass into scripts
<ericchu> What if you just type it manually?
<Diagon> Same problem (just checked)
<ericchu> Diagon, can you open a up new terminal using Ctrl + Alt + T, and try with that?
<Diagon> That's what I just did.
<Diagon> Oops, no.
<Diagon> I did it in tmux.  Starting a new terminal does give me the gui.
<Diagon> !
<Diagon> ???
<ericchu> heh
<Diagon> wtf?!?
<Diagon> Using the script in the new terminal also give me the gui.
<Diagon> So it's not the script....
<Diagon> First ssh on login is not through tmux, so that's not the issue
<Diagon> Ok, here's a clue ...
<Diagon> The terminal that I started works, but if I use a new terminal in the one that is auto-started for me when I boot up, it doesn't work.  (That is, Ctl-Shift-T within that auto-started terminal.)
<Diagon> Something got cut off, let me try again.
<Diagon> When I boot up, a terminal is started for me (auto-start).  Anything I do in that terminal is having a problem regarding the gnome-keyring
<Diagon> It seems that later terminals have no trouble.  So perhaps it has some connection to the order or timing of terminal vs keyring startup?  So that then, even when I ssh later, I have a problem with the keyring?
<ericchu> Diagon, do they have differences in env variables?
<Diagon> checking ...
<ericchu> I think it's either env varibles, or just timing
<Diagon> They do.  The orginal terminal is: SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-ILwRTLvrrqyA/agent.1832
<Diagon> srw------- 1 dev dev 0 Jun  9 21:59 /tmp/ssh-ILwRTLvrrqyA/agent.1832
<Diagon> Notice the different permissions from the previous one ...
<Diagon> srwxrwxr-x 1 dev dev 0 Jun  9 21:59 /run/user/1000/keyring/ssh
<Diagon> That's on the new terminal
<ericchu> hmmm... So the correct SSH_AUTH_SOCK is /var/user/1000/keyring/ssh ?
<Diagon> Yes, that one works.
<Diagon> Why do I have two and why different permissions?
<ericchu> That I don't know
<Diagon> Ok, one thing  I"ll try on next reboot ...
<ericchu> But to fix your issue, maybe just manually set SSH_AUTH_SOCK in bashrc or equivalent to get your startup terminal working
<Diagon> Oh, ok ...
<Diagon> So the socket isn't created each time I boot up, it's just there and I can point to it?
<Diagon> (I had a thought that I could make a command: "gnome-terminal; gnome-keyring-daemon" for startup and see if that fixes the issue.
<ericchu> It's created by the keyring daemon, but if it always places it in the same place, then setting SSH_AUTH_SOCK manually will fix the timing issues
<Diagon> I see, ok.
<Diagon> So, this seems a bug.  Let me know where I should report it?
<Diagon> Ubuntu or directly to gnome?
<ericchu> I wouldn't say its a bug. It makes sense that Terminal needs to start after your keyring to be able to use it. And it makes sense that if your terminal starts before your gnome-keyring, it'll use something else
<Diagon> Alright. That'll do. As long as I've got a fix (and it looks like I do)...  Unless there's some other thought on this, I'll ask if you have thoughts on the "mouse trails"?
<ericchu> The way you'd want to set it up is to either make sure your terminal starts after your keyring, or force your terminal to use gnome-keyring, regardless if it's there or not
<ericchu> Diagon, nothing on mouse trails unfortunately
<Diagon> And I force the terminal to use gnome-keyring by setting the env var, yes?  Otherwise it's using something else.
<ericchu> Diagon, yes
<Diagon> mouse-trails: that's what you said about the keyring; but you did pretty well!  :)
<Diagon> Alright man, thanks a lot.  I'll see if I can put the touch on someone else for that....  Well, maybe one more thing if you've got a minute. It's a boot up issue.
<ericchu> Diagon, Sure ask it, maybe I know something, maybe someone else does
<Diagon> When I boot up ubuntu has to unlock my disk.  The password screen comes up.  If I wait about 10 seconds, it will appear on my second screen that is attached to my laptop.
<Diagon> So, that's a long delay, but more of a problem is this:
<Diagon> Once I unlock the disk, the (login) password prompt comes up.
<Diagon> That never appears on my attached screen no long how long I wait.
<Diagon> Since I'd like to do all this with my laptop closed and with the laptop screen off, that's an irritation.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-11
<Diagon> *no _matter_ how long I wait.
<ericchu> Diagon, the login prompt is called gdm. Searching "gdm dual monitor" on google has some results which may help. I wouldn't be able to help you myself on this one though
<Diagon> Ok, that's a good start.  Thanks for all your help @ericchu!
<ByteFlinger> Evening
<ByteFlinger> Can anybody lend me some help. I had my drive setup with ecryptfs in the home partition and I have now removed ecryptfs. I expected to have everything removed however the one thing I didnt expect is to have the system missconfigured. My terminal is now white background and black letters instead of the default dark background and green prompt
<ByteFlinger> How can I reset the terminal to default. Do I really need to reinstall the entire OS just to get the defaults?
<ByteFlinger_> Nobody?
<ByteFlinger_> Great. 3 AM and I have to reinstall the whole OS. Just great.
<SamF> Why doesn't the OpenJDK show up in the Gnome software center?  I have to use apt or synaptic if I want it.
<jbicha> SamF: gnome-software was designed to only show apps, you have to use a different tool to install or uninstall other software
<SamF> What is meant by an "app"?
<SamF> A compiler is an application.
<jbicha> in this case, an app at least has a .desktop
<SamF> The system is quite nice.  I like better than plain Ubuntu's unity.  Just have to get used to it.  I'm learning linux to escape Apple's walled garden while keeping unix command line tools.
<jbicha> Ubuntu used to use software-center (still available for install, although it looks a bit off in Ubuntu GNOME I think)
<jbicha> which showed all the packages including libraries, development tools, etc.
<SamF> What does plain Ubuntu used now?
<SamF> I've only seen it in videos.  Someone told me to get Ubuntu Gnome as training wheels for Fedora.
<jbicha> they use gnome-software too
<jbicha> I think the intent is for GNOME Software to be very good at installing apps and all of that other stuff would just get in the way
<SamF> I can already see the design philosophy.
<SamF> Everything does one sensible thing.
<SamF> Now, I'm running Ubuntu Gnome on a late 2013 Macbook Pro Retina using a live USB stick.  I've noticed two issues.  One is that my webcam does not work and the other is that my laptop runs warm.
<jbicha> you might not be able to use the webcam
<jbicha> I googled and found this page: https://github.com/patjak/bcwc_pcie
<jbicha> you'll probably get a little better performance once you install Ubuntu on to your hard drive but I don't know if that will help with the heat or not
<SamF> To get that to work, do I have to recompile the kernel and include that code?
<jbicha> not really
<jbicha> (I don't have a Macbook)
<jbicha> you might be able to use https://launchpad.net/~psanford/+archive/ubuntu/facetimehd/
<jbicha> and you have to extract the firmware as mentioned on https://github.com/patjak/bcwc_pcie/wiki/Get-Started
<jbicha> I'm just guessing (hopefully an educated guess)
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-12
<LinDol> hi all
<howudodat> I have a problem that is going to be the death of me :).  Converted the wife and kids desktop to ubuntu 16.04 and gnome 3.20.  I cant figure out how to set up a "reliable" multi user setup.  All the accounts are setup.  GDM fires up and then the nightmare begins.  First problem is how to switch users without logging out?  Next problem, I installed fast user switch widget, and updated the metadata so it runs on 3.20.  That works
<howudodat> about 20% of the time.  Sometimes it switches to a black screen.  Sometimes it switches to the user greeter, sometimes it does nothing.  I did a google search and a lot of the information I found was for much older versions of gnome ~3.6.  I dont necessarily want to do VT switching and have them log in using VT1/2 and switch with CTR-ALT-F#.
<jbicha> howudodat: that's a good question
<jbicha> you can lock the screen either with Windows+L or by clicking the lock button in the menu in the top right of the screen
<jbicha> and on the unlock screen you can click Log in as another user
<howudodat> jbicha: when I do that and I click on the "Logon as another user" it simply re-activates the curtain.  When I hit enter, I get back to the greeter.  Click on "Logon as another user" back to curtain.  wash->rinse-repeat
<howudodat> works about 10% of the time or less.   When it works, I am presented with a list of the 3 users, and I can switch.  But mostly it does the curtain lock, repeat loop I described above
<jbicha> hmm, it works for me
<howudodat> just did some typical windows style testing (involving multiple reboots)  it appears to work after a reboot for random N times.  then goes into la la land.
<howudodat> ok, so it appears that when it goes bad, parts of gnome-session are die-ing.  here are the errors I get
<howudodat> gnome-session-binary[7800]: WARNING: Could not get session id for session. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at login.
<howudodat> gnome-session[7800]: gnome-session-binary[7800]: WARNING: Lost name on bus: org.gnome.SessionManager
<howudodat> gnome-session[7800]: gnome-session-binary[7800]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<howudodat> gdm3: Child process 7792 was already dead.  gdm3: Unable to kill session worker process
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-05
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Just letting you know i'm back around now, at least in the capacity to test any 17.10 stuff as thats the only OS i run
<jbicha> Noskcaj: good morning, glad to you have you around :)
<jbicha> darkxst: upstream just released libgweather 3.24.1 in case you want to SRU that instead?
<darkxst> hey welcome back Noskcaj!
<darkxst> jbicha, I am under the pump at work atm, season opening this weekend, working 6 day weeks, wont probably get much done the next week or two.
<darkxst> feel free to upload in the meantime...
<jbicha> darkxst: ok; thanks for working on it this far though! :)
<darkxst> jbicha, no problem
<darkxst> snowing again now, and I have cameras to install tomorrow
<darkxst> and sleep to be had
<darkxst> good night
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-08
<pool> Hello guys, currently i am typing from a thinkpad x220 running ubuntu gnome and i am having some problem with the Nic. It's not a serious problem, but i am not able to clone mac addresses (Ethernet Profiles) because it reverts to the orginal one. Anyone can help me?
<sschuhmann> Hey, I have some problems setting up the touchpad on my new machine. Does anybody has some ideas?
<jbicha> sschuhmann: do you have Unity or any other desktops installed?
<sschuhmann> No, just gnome
<sschuhmann> It's more or less a missing function
<sschuhmann> When I click the trackpad I'm not able to move with a second finger
<sschuhmann> But it support three finger gestures though
<jbicha> what version of Ubuntu GNOME are you using?
<sschuhmann> It's Ubuntu 17.04, which should be Gnome 3.24
<sschuhmann> jbicha: Sorry, forgot to mention
<jbicha> I don't know, maybe try a busier chatroom or askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-09
<sschuhmann> jbicha: Thank you, gonna try something else
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-06-05
<Chuggie_Dougie> having issues with monitor output.  i have a laptop i removed the screen from (broken) and have a HDMI plugged in to monitor.  The desktop panels and icons what are not showing on the secondary (HDMI) monitor.  Are there linux commands to shut off the primary monitor and only output to the HDMI?
